
TikTok prepares advertisers for possible app ban - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-tiktok-advertising-idUSKCN25337K
======
catsarebetter
Hmm,not trying to get acquired then? Is the Microsoft deal overblown by media?
Or is this some legal thing they have to do?

